# My handmade gift! So thrilled!



## Bkpkchck (Jul 21, 2010)

My mother make 4 of the below bedspreads for my three sisters and myself. They are queensized and made with tobacco twine. If you are not familiar with tobacco twine it is the twine that tobacco farmers used to tie the tobacco leaves to sticks and hang in the barn back in the day. It is natural, no frills twine. 

She has been working on them for almost 25 years, picking it up between growing seasons, family illnesses, quilts for her grandkids, work, looking after grandkids, keeping house, yard work etc. We didn't know that she was making each of us one until just before she gave them to us. I asked, "Mama, when are you EVER going to finish that darn bedspread!!!!"

Not sure why she didn't save them for Christmas, but I love it dearly and it weighs a TON!

I know that she found one of these dry rotting in my grandmother's barn many years ago. It fell apart in her hands. She managed to save a section with an intact "Square" (they are hexagons). She took a yarn needle and started counting, writing down the pattern as she went. I am in awe of her talent. 

This is a gift that I will never forget and never be able to repay. PRICELESS.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

What a wonderful thing to have! 
She does amazing work

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It's beautiful!!!
What a treasure!.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I have never heard of such a thing! That's amazing! What a treasure!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, just wow! That's incredible & priceless. Congrats I hope it gets passed down in your family for generations!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What a wonderful gift. She must have been sweating bricks trying to make sure every one of you got one.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A family treasure for sure. How special combining family legacy on so many levels. I'd love to see more pictures if you have the time, bigger ones and more up close so we can see the detail. Is this crocheted or knit? Beautiful work.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

What a stunning gift! Is beautifully done. VBG


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Bkpk - beautiful bedspread, awesome story. I especially love the "Mama, when are you EVER going to finish that darn bedspread!!!!" Made me smile. Gotta love Mama


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW ..bless her heart !! On so many levels this is so special !!


----------

